# Al Wifaq Tower Sector/landline number



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi,

Hoping someone can help. I require either of the above for Etisalat. I am unable to get this information from the agent, despite me insisting the plot number isn't enough.

Thanks in advance if you can help!


----------



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

All sorted


----------

